# A truly horrible Monday (sorry no pics)



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

First of all I was sick as a dog all weekend and did not even get out of bed until yesterday afternoon. Not sure what it was but it was awful. This morning I pulled myself out of bed because I really could not afford not to be at work. We have a lot of things going on at the moment and I need to be there. I was just about to leave for work when Bissell, our little Pomeranian had some sort of seizure. He started shaking and his legs just went out from under him and he went straight down to his belly and then plopped over on his side. He was shaking, his eyes were open, and he lost control of everything. Jennie scooped him up and held him and then after about a minute he was seemingly fine and back to his normal self. It was very scary. I went on to work, rather shaken, and Jennie stayed and worked from home so she could watch him. 

I was at work 30 minutes, went to help a co-worker lift a thermolator (mold temperature controller) that weighs about 200 pounds, reached down, grabbed the bottom, on the count of three we lifted, and POP went the tendon in my right elbow, completely ruptured. I screamed and cursed and went to the emergency clinic. It's just wrapped right now and all I can really do at this time is keep it that way, elevate it and ice it down. Hopefully it will heal well enough on its own and nothing else will need to be done. It will just take a while to do so. At least that is what they tell me. 

And that was how my Monday went.
James


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear all that. Thought I might get to meet ya this weekend, now I know why you did not make it. Get well soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that James. I might of had the same bug that you did last week.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

and here I am complaining that I ready to go home...hope you heal quick....and on the dog, my mom had a small dog several years ago and if I remember right the vet said they are prone to having seizures.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but our Pom had the same problem. She is no longer with us.

Who you get better soon.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, in addition to Mike's response, our Pom had seizures due to a heart murmur that was detected on one of her visits to the vet. You may consider taking your Pom to your vet for a checkup. 

Hoping this get better soon,
Pat (Mike's better half) lol


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what can i say? *big hugs* to you. i'll send up some hefty prayers for you and Bissell. take good care of your self.

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

oh dude, hate to hear how your day went. Hopefully you will have a much better Tuesday.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Ouch! Are you left or right handed? Not that it makes any difference with pain. Sorry about the dog also. What a bummer day. Hope you and the dog get better fast.

SH


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang Bud,,,sorry to hear of the BAD monday...I pulled a tendon in my heal once and that was no fun at all. I feel your pain...Rest and take care of the arm....Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks fine people. I'm more worried about Bissell than my arm. The elbow (right and I am right handed) will be fine but it just takes time. Bissell on the other hand is pretty old so time is no longer on his side. We are both going to try and take it easy a bit.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, James that's terrible on 3 counts. Now nothing more bad can happen to you.
Get better soon and hope your little one is OK. My little one Freckles is going through something right now. It's a pinch nerve in her back. Dachshunds always have problems with their backs when they get older.
I had a Lhaso Alpso a while back that had seizures. I believe medication may help.
Prayers sent for the little one.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, that is a bad Monday! Hopefully the rest of your week will be better than yesterday!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your bad day James. Hopefully your dog will get better (and you). Look at the bright side, you still have a D3 that works ;-)


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

Sorry to chime in late, but I hope your day is better today. Sorry about the pooch but be greatful he's still here today. At 14 Elsie's nearing the end of her rainbow as well. I making it a point to have good images to remember her by.

Don't ever ask "What next?" - God has a funny sense of humour about that. :biggrin:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You'll need a remote release for that camera if the elbow doesn't work out pretty fast!

Sounds like a bad way to start the week for sure..


----------

